
A Modern Day Front-End Development Stack - kenzan_labs
https://www.linux.com/blog/learn/2017/7/modern-day-front-end-development-stack
======
wry_discontent
I tried to get my co-workers to agree to let me set up Typescript in our 3
month old JS repo. There was less than zero interest.

